# Need help! 2.7T KO3 actuators shot



## ryanjn (Mar 3, 2009)

Immediately following the installation of high-flow downpipes (custom fabricated), *both* of the actuators in my 2004 A6 2.7T have failed. Consequently, the waste gates do not open when boost pressure is achieved, and the ECU throws me into a soft limp (DTC: boost limit exceeded).
This has been confirmed by my regular tuning shop, the same who installed the downpipes. The shop has offered two solutions: replacing the KO3's with new OEM KO3's or upgrading to KO4's. Neither of these are within my budget after all the recent work I had saved up for (chip, coilovers, downpipes).
From what I've read, the actuators themselves can be replaced on the KO3s, though the tuner called me crazy at the thought of this idea.








Another tex member offered to sell me 2 used KO3s, and guarantees they're in working condition.. but the shop refuses to humor this idea either (understandably), as they don't welcome customer supplied parts. There really is no way of knowing that the problem is fixed until they are installed.
I'm looking for suggestions out there.. or perhaps a local shop that will install the used turbos for a decent rate (may be worth a shot). All I can do otherwise is wait (and save), or trade the car in.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Need help! 2.7T KO3 actuators shot (ryanjn)*

Maybe your wastegate line is leaking or N75 has failed. Inspect rubber hose at each WG to ensure it is not disconnected. Wastegate line operates using pressure (not vacuum like some ppl suggest) so try gently applying regulated ~5psi to T connector at bottom of N75 to hear if there is a WG Line pressure leak and /or have 2nd person check underneath for WG Rod Actuation.


----------

